# breeder information



## lchinitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with Puddle Jumper Puppies in Wisconsin? I'd appreciate hearing about positive or negative experiences with them. Thanks!


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

I checked out their website - very nice. Seems like a nice family situation but maybe very inexperienced with breeding Standard Poodles. 

Looks like one of the males had sired a litter at 8 months old. See the OFA website. That's way before any kind of health testing can be done. OFA Hip displaysia testing can't be done until two years old. Be very cautious about the health testing of the parents - ask for proof. Some of the tests they have listed may be questionable. Testing the heart is more than having a vet listen to it. All health testing should be available from OFA. Poodle Club of America has information about health issues in Poodles. OFA has the requirements to get a CHIC number.

They're asking a lot of money for Poodles with not even one champion in the pedigree. A women in Brookfield is selling her PCA class winning Bitch's puppies for the same amount. It seems the website is designed more for selling puppies than anything else. Any breeder talking about 'rare' colors and charging more for them isn't really trying to improve the breed. 

They don't seem to really do anything to prove their Poodles abilities. They don't show in conformation. No performance titles on any of them. So, they're basically breeding their pets. Nothing is mentioned about what or how the pups are "trained" for service dogs. 

Parti-colored Poodles are not allowed in the AKC breed standard. So, someone purposely breed Partis and then advertising them as AKC dogs seems a bit unethical. Nothing wrong with a Parti Poodle but then say they're UKC registered. Of course Partis can be registered with the AKC but if Partis are the breeder's interest they shouldn't capitalize on the AKC name.

The Poodles may be really nice dogs. You'd have to go meet them. But as far as Puddle Jumpers as breeders, I have to say, breeding too young, cutting health screening corners, not showing in conformation or performance, and charging so much, seems like making money is the primary focus.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

gr8pdls you really articulated very clearly the things people should look for in a breeder very well. I hope lots of people see your post. I think it could be very helpful to newbies who are looking for their first poodle.


----------

